# This Freshwater board is...



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

..going downhill fast. The name calling and personal attacks (potlickers, little children, etc.) need to stop. If you have issues, then deal with it offline or on the water. This isn't your personal blog. The lake is designed for recreation, and those that aren't familiar with Livingston are going to fish the island, the lump, the hump, and the road bed on weekends. It's not a revelation. I contribute to this board as best I can, and it is a way to help and encourage others to fish on this great resource. There's 23 replies to a potlicking thread, but nobody wants responds to a guy's question about stripers surfacing as he prepares for his trip to Livingston. 

Rant over. Go ahead and attack.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Your 100% right. But something does aggravates the $$$$ out of me is when everyone is trolling along, good patern and then that one dumbass either anchors to jig in the middle of 30 boats or decides he wants troll across the hump, road bed etc. Common courtesy is all we ask. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes courtesy is all we ask and for the striper thread. If we start posting it will be a free for all as usual. I have had 2 coolers almost run over me and thru schools of stripers when they are surfacing. If some one sends me a pm asking questions I usually try to help unless I have been drankin toooooo much whiskey. I have had a few people pm me asking info on whites and I try to help.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

If I am approaching a school I try to get out in front of it at least 200 yds and get on the trolling motor and let the school come to me if they keep on the same line---Is that a good idea? If I figure it wrong and someone is working the school I just leave it alone if I have to crank the big motor to catchup.


OR--if someone is on a school would it be better to just stay away altogether? I sometimes think that would be the proper etiquette. Altho whites and stripers seem to be a more "social fish" and some folks dont mind the company.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You are right Danny. I apologize.


----------



## Repreb8 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been a lurker here for a couple of months. My wife and I are going to Livingston tomorrow to try our hand at white bass. I am a respectful boater/fisherman and would not intrude knowingly on anyone's fishing. That said, I have to agree with the original poster. If this is a board for fishing guides, then I have no reason to hang around. I thought fishing was for everyone.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not a guide, and the guides give as much or more than they receive on this board. It isn't just guides who are troubled by inconsiderate boaters and fishermen. For one thing...it reminds me constantly to be courteous on the water and hopefully reminds others too.
I think Danny has a point but I also don't begrudge a little complaining once in a while about the etiquette on the water. A lot of boaters and fishermen could stand to learn a little about what is annoying to others and generally how to behave around others that are trolling or putting out a marker.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Repreb8 said:


> I have been a lurker here for a couple of months. My wife and I are going to Livingston tomorrow to try our hand at white bass. I am a respectful boater/fisherman and would not intrude knowingly on anyone's fishing. That said, I have to agree with the original poster. If this is a board for fishing guides, then I have no reason to hang around. I thought fishing was for everyone.


I think it might be good to try the mid lake area. I suggest that because you will find slopes and humps in mid lake that are not quite as deep as those on the south end.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Danny O said:


> ..going downhill fast. The name calling and personal attacks (potlickers, little children, etc.) need to stop. If you have issues, then deal with it offline or on the water. This isn't your personal blog. The lake is designed for recreation, and those that aren't familiar with Livingston are going to fish the island, the lump, the hump, and the road bed on weekends. It's not a revelation. I contribute to this board as best I can, and it is a way to help and encourage others to fish on this great resource. There's 23 replies to a potlicking thread, but nobody wants responds to a guy's question about stripers surfacing as he prepares for his trip to Livingston.
> 
> Rant over. Go ahead and attack.


I thought Duke was the sheriff !
J/K Danny O.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

This is for everyone. Just some times people need to be called out. Now for the whites, you can troll pine island or the point at Cape Royal if you like to troll . Or find a hump with your electronics that has fish on it and jig some SS slabs. Lots of whites being caught by the trollers.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope I don't get a spankin... Haven't slung too much BS, I don't think...
Kinda thought with us all being Texans & fishermen that BS slingin was kinda par for the course, having thicker skins & all.

Hope I've never offended anyone :redface:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The world is made up of a population of human beings. Regardless of what the Good Book says they are not all made equal.
Some are courteous by nature and some are not. Some are intelligent and some can't pour pee out of a boot with the instructions on the heel.
Some how some of both ends of the spectrum manage to buy boats and fishing gear.
When Mother Nature creates an attractive situation like a lake full of easily caught fish all of them ...good ...bad... and the ugly....will come together.
Scream, rant, rave, swear, pout, whine or curse all you want....it is not going to change.
There will be people that intentional hog in to a fishing hole. There will be a group that are just not aware that there is some informal rules of the road that should be followed. But most will try to accommodate others and try to share the resource. 
But if having the inconsiderate and uneducated around you causes undue stress and anguish then you should move. 
You are not going to change them. Only experience will make the novices better but the bad actors will never change.
They will still cut in front of you in line at the movie, go out of turn at a four way stop, push others out of the way when the doors open at 3AM the day after Thanksgivings Day sale. You will not change them. Either learn to live with them or leave them.
The alternitive is to have some government agency created to control when you can be on the lake, when you fish and how you fish. Sure don't want that. And if you get into a physical confrontation you really will lose. 
We all have had the bad experiences. You will have more but until you can produce a legal document that gives you exclusive rights to a certain hump, lump or sand bar you are going to have to share the lake with the rest of the citizens of this great country.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> *And if you get into a physical confrontation you really will lose. *


I realize this is Texas and we are suppose to brag about our physical confrontations. I have never been in one! I used to inhabit bars and pool halls on a regular basis, where physical confrontations are likely. So far, I have been lucky de-fusing the situation. They called it de-escalation techniques in CHL class. Maybe, since I am older now and don't tend to inhabit bars and pool halls anymore, I will never be in a fight in my life! In case there are those who don't understand this post, I am proud, I am bragging even, that I have never been in a fight.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

!troll! You tollers have fun! LOL!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Lots of whites being caught by the trollers.


Who you callin' a troller?!!! Trollin' is just my game! See you out there, Matt!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> The alternitive is to have some government agency created to control when you can be on the lake, when you fish and how you fish.


Sounds like the Jimmy Carter gas lines in the 70's. I wanna fish on Mondays and Wednesdays...and the third Sunday of the month; church bulletin in tow!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Well now we had a good thread goin and along comes a woman with her 2 cents. See ya out trollin PS. LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Well the good news is we have a Great information board, most everyone one here I feel would reach out a helping hand without being asked..There are so many nice folke on here it would be hard to count, thank for allowing me to be apart of the group! I still thing SB is the mayor.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Sounds like the Jimmy Carter gas lines in the 70's. I wanna fish on Mondays and Wednesdays...and the third Sunday of the month; *church bulletin in tow*!


Hummmmmmmmm. Sounds familiar!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Danny, for the most part, I do fully agree with you. There has not been many times that I have complained about other fishermen/women. However, I am NOT going to sit idle and let someone do to me like what was done a few days ago. 

If a guide can not find fish, he needs to be polite and ask other guides for a little help. This just might work as some guides are not insecure and will share....SS and I are two of the LL guides that continually help others to find and catch fish.

The other guides need to know that there is a guide on our lake that is talking bad about other guides to potential customers. Can oinly assume that he thinks this help him get more customers. This information was given to me by one of my customers. 

I will not reveal his guide name nor who he is talking bad about for professional reasons. I know who he is as well as what he has said about other guides on this lake. He has not talked bad about SS nor myself yet but he has others.

****Have you "NOT" ever complained about rude people in your fishing life? I think you have.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the fix. four 40 ft outriggers pointed straight out from each corner of the boat!! with flags every 5 '. And everybody is happy. LOL


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Like I said on another thread...best way to shoo off potlickers is to spread cracker crumbs about a 1/4 mile off your spot. This birds will take care of the rest.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Just a word.*

I wouldn't say I did, and I wouldn't say I didnt, but I will say this; A man that wont cheat for a fish, dont wont one bad enough.:rotfl: Fishin must be tough this year. Everybody is grouchy.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the original point was not whether pot lickers are rude or not, rather whether this freshwater forum was the right place to air that laundry. This certainly is the Internet and those subjects are certainly discussed there, but I think the difference is that this particular forum, the 2cool freshwater board, has some of the most polite and informative threads and posts that anyone could hope to find online. That speaks volumes about the people behind those keyboards, good, helpful and friendly folks all. I, for one, hope it stays like that. We are never going to fix stupid, whether that is a rude guide potlicker, or something else. Visit the jungle or the blue water board here to name two, where many of the conversations are NOT friendly nor informative.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm with the guides on this one----toughest job in the world. I wouldnt want to ruin a trip for folks who cough up a lot of money for maybe a dream trip and a guide who works his butt off in conditions you and I wouldnt even get on the lake in to find fish for his customers. It aint right and for a guide to do it is low rent.


----------



## cleve68 (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree, Sunbeam and Danny, I ask for info just the other day thinking oh well part of the 2 coolers here but Nope! No one said a word. I have fished lake livingston as long as anyone here I asure you. I fished the creeks and river before the lake was even here.
I have never hired a guide and probley never will and I'm glad there are guides to take people out to catch fish. But I sure don't own the lake but I will use it and yes there will always be people that cut you and or me off and thats life and it happens. Does not bother me and never will.Any board out there we will find people venting but when there only out to get jobs posting pictures of catches or even a boater that fishes a few times a year, Most come here or maybe came here to see whats going on or to ask someone where one might fish on there week end trip. But Freek that! You who think you can hide when and where the fish are bitting on the lake-creek-river-dam. The lake belongs to Us! Not you? I had a great time and caught alot of fish and had a great fish fry. I'm in no way venting as I do as I want and try to treat others as I'd want to be treated.So! Is this a site to drop by and enjoy or somewhere to drop in and fell like a ghost. If I felt everybody on the lake was there just to fish my spot i'd launch my boat in my swimming pool. I nor does anyone own the waters and if someone pulls near me to fish oh well life is great.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Very well put. I do not recall you posting anything like this three years ago when a very large percentage of the Lake Livingston 2Coolers were all upset about it.

please put yourself in the guides p[osition....if you can....



cleve68 said:


> I agree, Sunbeam and Danny, I ask for info just the other day thinking oh well part of the 2 coolers here but Nope! No one said a word. I have fished lake livingston as long as anyone here I asure you. I fished the creeks and river before the lake was even here.
> I have never hired a guide and probley never will and I'm glad there are guides to take people out to catch fish. But I sure don't own the lake but I will use it and yes there will always be people that cut you and or me off and thats life and it happens. Does not bother me and never will.Any board out there we will find people venting but when there only out to get jobs posting pictures of catches or even a boater that fishes a few times a year, Most come here or maybe came here to see whats going on or to ask someone where one might fish on there week end trip. But Freek that! You who think you can hide when and where the fish are bitting on the lake-creek-river-dam. The lake belongs to Us! Not you? I had a great time and caught alot of fish and had a great fish fry. I'm in no way venting as I do as I want and try to treat others as I'd want to be treated.So! Is this a site to drop by and enjoy or somewhere to drop in and fell like a ghost. If I felt everybody on the lake was there just to fish my spot i'd launch my boat in my swimming pool. I nor does anyone own the waters and if someone pulls near me to fish oh well life is great.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have not personally met them, but Mattsfishin and Boomhauer75 seem helpfull IMO. I may not use their techniques, but they seem to know their stuff, and I always enjoy hearing new techniques.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Texcop153 said:


> I wouldn't say I did, and I wouldn't say I didnt, but I will say this; A man that wont cheat for a fish, dont wont one bad enough.:rotfl: Fishin must be tough this year. Everybody is grouchy.


Lol i suppose you ever get tired of loafing I reckon you could get a job waiting tables!!!

Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## cleve68 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh I know it has to be a job finding fish for your customers and once on them someone trying to tie off to your boat LOL I know fishin can be fun and or a tough job to find. In this heat I know you still have to stay on top of your game to know when and where the fish are and doing, I just would like to see a few help someone
asking about a report of where one might take him fam. or just a place he can get on some fish. I remember across from broken arrow we called it the parking lot when the crappie were on big time.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

My job seems to get tougher everyday,and dont get to fish near enough! But when I do I get challenged, potlicked and I always have fun! BOO HOO ! Green to ya Danny-O! Still working for a living!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

This freshwater board outta be renamed. Something like the lake Livingston shad slinger forum. It's like if your not talking about lake Livingston or SS don't bother posting. I've quit coming to this forum as much as I used to because of that.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

megafish said:


> My job seems to get tougher everyday,and dont get to fish near enough! But when I do I get challenged, potlicked and I always have fun! BOO HOO ! Green to ya Danny-O! Still working for a living!


Careful, your blood pressure will get too high ole timer!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> This freshwater board outta be renamed. Something like the lake Livingston shad slinger forum. It's like if your not talking about lake Livingston or SS don't bother posting. I've quit coming to this forum as much as I used to because of that.


You know...SS quit posting fishing reports a year or so ago, because he was commercial and Monte made it that you had to be a sponsor to post such info. SS came back after becoming a paying sponsor on this board.
Now, I've run across SS many times on the lake and always said hello and tried to keep out of his way. In my opinion, we have some of the most polite and helpful guides on the lake. Working guides have to pay to post their reports on this site. Should they also give away their livelihood? Its like this...He has proprietary knowledge that directly leads to or impacts his income.

I'm a consulting engineer. If I gave everything away, nobody would pay me for my work. I like helping folks out, but I don't give my time or knowledge away for free.

If you don't want to be on this site, given what it is, (and most all of us really enjoy the give and take, suspense, argument and dialogue), then I respectfully suggest you take your boat and wake and whatever else and go away. I have made hundreds of friends on this board, including folks who have called me out on one thing or another. On the other hand, at my age, I don't see any benefit in cultivating any relationship with you. Someday hopefully you will grow up, have lower testasterone, and become a decent human being, courteous of others. Until then...don't let the door hit you in the behind. Bye!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> You know...SS quit posting fishing reports a year or so ago, because he was commercial and Monte made it that you had to be a sponsor to post such info. SS came back after becoming a paying sponsor on this board.
> Now, I've run across SS many times on the lake and always said hello and tried to keep out of his way. In my opinion, we have some of the most polite and helpful guides on the lake. Working guides have to pay to post their reports on this site. Should they also give away their livelihood? Its like this...He has proprietary knowledge that directly leads to or impacts his income.
> 
> I'm a consulting engineer. If I gave everything away, nobody would pay me for my work. I like helping folks out, but I don't give my time or knowledge away for free.
> ...


Well, I should have known better than to shoot off my mouth, but unfortunately it was too late to delete this. Sorry folks.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't we all just get along... LOL I like everone on this board. Fishing and boating, is supposed to be fun, way too much fun, than to let someone get under your skin. Good fishing to all!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Can't we all just get along... LOL I like everone on this board. Fishing and boating, is supposed to be fun, way too much fun, than to let someone get under your skin. Good fishing to all!


Mea culpa.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mark, drop by the house this weekend and I will buy you a beer. You can chill out while I celebrate my 65th. Life is too short to lose your temper over a fishing forum. I was sitting this discussion out as I am such a bad fisherman that no one ever potlicks me. Also when a troller crosses my line my first thought is usually that I must have made the mistake.Once I figure out it wasn't me its too late to be mad. I suppose that there is a certain blessing in being blissfully ignorant.

In general what little i know about fishing has been greatly augmented by this board all of its contibutors and the guides with whom I have fished. I truly hate fishing in a crowd but unfortunately the fishermen will be where the fish are.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

rocket34 said:


> Mark, drop by the house this weekend and I will buy you a beer. You can chill out while I celebrate my 65th. Life is too short to lose your temper over a fishing forum. I was sitting this discussion out as I am such a bad fisherman that no one ever potlicks me. Also when a troller crosses my line my first thought is usually that I must have made the mistake.Once I figure out it wasn't me its too late to be mad. I suppose that there is a certain blessing in being blissfully ignorant.
> 
> In general what little i know about fishing has been greatly augmented by this board all of its contibutors and the guides with whom I have fished. I truly hate fishing in a crowd but unfortunately the fishermen will be where the fish are.


Happy Birthday. I'll be up Tuesday or so. Have birthday's this weekend for grandson.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Have a good week end with the grand kids Mark.
Keep it 2cool in this hot weather.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> You know...SS quit posting fishing reports a year or so ago, because he was commercial and Monte made it that you had to be a sponsor to post such info. SS came back after becoming a paying sponsor on this board.
> Now, I've run across SS many times on the lake and always said hello and tried to keep out of his way. In my opinion, we have some of the most polite and helpful guides on the lake. Working guides have to pay to post their reports on this site. Should they also give away their livelihood? Its like this...He has proprietary knowledge that directly leads to or impacts his income.
> 
> I'm a consulting engineer. If I gave everything away, nobody would pay me for my work. I like helping folks out, but I don't give my time or knowledge away for free.
> ...


I am assuming that your tantrum was directed towards me. Someone post their opinion and you get all bent out of shape. All I did was state what I saw and thought. Never did I say one bad thing about anybody. yes, I used SS name, but I never once said anything bad about him. Go back and look and the post. look at the threads that are started and how many are by him or directed towards him in some way. Thats all I was getting at.

There you go with the wake thing again. I dont think my little ole john boat will make too much of a rucus on the water. :rotfl: Clearly your depends are still bunched up about that one.

I am perfectly fine with not having a "relationship" with you. My testosterone levels are just fine. Look in the mirror at who blew up on here. A decent human being. yeah I got that down too. I still hold the door open for woman, still even say yes ma'am and sir to complete strangers. Maybe its you that should recheck yourself and who you are. Cause from where I sit, i just see a grumpy old man, that throws his weight around on a keyboard before he thinks. I bet if we were to meet and you didn't know it was me, you would like me.

Dont worry, you havent hurt my feelings. hopefully this site will get better in the freshwater section. There have been times that I have posted stuff and gotten 2 replies, so I know how the guy on the trolling thread feels. good luck all and tight lines.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

:goldfish:


megafish said:


> My job seems to get tougher everyday,and dont get to fish near enough! But when I do I get challenged, potlicked and I always have fun! BOO HOO ! Green to ya Danny-O! Still working for a living!


I bet you have the most lunch money.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Careful, your blood pressure will get too high ole timer!


Get him to take you to lunch, that will calm him down, lol


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I wish I was a good enough to get potlicked, oh yes but I am the first to get my Doctorate degree from the SS of higher learning university, not very many folks can brag on that, thanks again professor SS, for graduating me, I know it was touch and go at times.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> I am assuming that your tantrum was directed towards me. Someone post their opinion and you get all bent out of shape. All I did was state what I saw and thought. Never did I say one bad thing about anybody. yes, I used SS name, but I never once said anything bad about him. Go back and look and the post. look at the threads that are started and how many are by him or directed towards him in some way. Thats all I was getting at.
> 
> There you go with the wake thing again. I dont think my little ole john boat will make too much of a rucus on the water. :rotfl: Clearly your depends are still bunched up about that one.
> 
> ...


Well it appears we have something in common, in that neither of us likes somebody picking on a friend ( I think it was you who chimed in to defend somebody who thought a bass tournament was more important than watching his wake). I felt like you singled out SS as a reason this forum was no good.
Let's reset. Peace.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasmillertime said:


> This freshwater board outta be renamed. Something like the lake Livingston shad slinger forum. It's like if your not talking about lake Livingston or SS don't bother posting. I've quit coming to this forum as much as I used to because of that.


Good, don't come back!!! Obviously you don't know when people are being helpful when you see it.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Good, don't come back!!! Obviously you don't know when people are being helpful when you see it.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No problem mark on the reset


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

SS YOU HAVE THE UGLIEST FORHEAD I EVER SEEN!



sorry guys... all the hatin' going on, I had to get on the wagon, and that was the only mean thing I could think of to say... didn't want to get left out after all...


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm all out on this one. I am going to go to the catfish forum and look at the Sommerville Blue Cat!!!


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

This may not have anything to do with the original post, but I have to say....I don't say very much on here, but when I have asked a question, the folks here have been VERY helpful...whether they are a guide or a weekend fisherman. Shadslinger, Duke, Sunbeam, Petspoon, markbrumbaugh, Reeltime, and a dozen others have provided a nobody like me with a wealth of information. Yes, I think it fine to complain about what we experience on the water...that is just part of the territory, but personal attacks and whining should take place somewhere else. I joined here to learn...and that I have done. Don't let the non-sense of egos and lack of common sense hurt what we have here. Just my 2 cents. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, Danny O's attempt at getting us to act like ladies and gentlemen did not seem to help as much as I had hoped. I still think there are some mighty fine folks on this forum though.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

From what I've seen the folks here are quite civil & not sure what the whole stink was about. Sure, the guides deserve respect (& I bow to them, making a living on the water aint no cakewalk). But IMNTBHO I think this board's very civil and saying that it's outta control or reaching out of the realm of what it should be seems a bit ludicrous from my ignorant standpoint.

This is the only LL-centric board I've found & I love it, being from the area. If we should stop posting "non-guide" things maybe that should be posted in the by-laws?

In the words of my fishing mentor... "mop blood, tie leaders or shut up & fish!"

Karl


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's right Karl, it's a 2cool board.
Go fishing, take some pictures and post a report. The 2cool credo.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> That's right Karl, it's a 2cool board.
> Go fishing, take some pictures and post a report. The 2cool credo.


x2 ss freshwater fishing general discussion forum= NO DRAMA!


----------

